# Panasonic BDT210 DVD upscaling



## paddyg77 (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi,

I have recently upgraded from a PS3 slim to a Panasonic BDT210. I am very impressed with the quality of the blu-ray picture, however, not so much with the picture quality from DVD. DVD pictures are grainy, with lots of noise (especially in very light/dark areas). I got a much better picture from DVD with the PS3!

Is the upscaling in the PS3 better than the panny? Also, wondered if leaving the upscaling to the TV would make a difference? I have a Sony KDL40W4000. I have looked through settings of the BDT210, but can't find any option to turn upscaling on/off. Can you do that with this model?

Any thoughts/help with settings appreciated!

Paddy


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Welcome to HTS!!! 

I have a PS3 and a Panny BDP; I agree that the upscaling on the Sony is better. I'll take a look at the Panny's menu and see if the up-scaling can be changed. It's in use at the moment, so give me a bit.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I have the 110 (your BDP's little brother), so you _may_ have them in your menu, but I do NOT see any upscaling settings my Panny's menu. :scratch:


----------



## paddyg77 (Aug 23, 2012)

Cheers for looking. I can't find anything in my settings either, so mustn't be able to turn upscaling on/off.

Will plug the PS3 back in to watch DVDs


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I also have both a PS3 and a Panasonic BDT210. Have not really noticed this issue as the 210 is hooked up to a Panasonic TV in the bedroom and the PS3 hooked up to a Sony TV in the great room. 

The BDT210 is the same as the older Panasonic Blu-ray players, it is not automatic. After you start a DVD, hit the "DISPLAY" button on top of your remote, then arrow down to video and you can turn on 24p and make other adjustments.

See if that helps.


----------



## paddyg77 (Aug 23, 2012)

Will check out those settings and see if it improves things!

Cheers


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

nova said:


> I also have both a PS3 and a Panasonic BDT210. Have not really noticed this issue as the 210 is hooked up to a Panasonic TV in the bedroom and the PS3 hooked up to a Sony TV in the great room.
> 
> The BDT210 is the same as the older Panasonic Blu-ray players, it is not automatic. After you start a DVD, hit the "DISPLAY" button on top of your remote, then arrow down to video and you can turn on 24p and make other adjustments.
> 
> See if that helps.


Thanks for the info! Like you, my Panny is a secondary BDP; my PS3 serves duty in the main HT room.


----------



## paddyg77 (Aug 23, 2012)

That seems to have done the trick. Played around with the picture settings after pressing 'Display' during dvd playback and now picture much better! 

Thanks for pointing out where those sub-menus were. Not sure i would have found them. Was just looking at settings from main menu of player!


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

You're most welcome. Glad these settings improved your picture quality.


----------

